# Elgato Stream-Deck



## LOX-TT (15. Dezember 2020)

Hi, 

nutzen hier welche das Stream Deck der Firma Elgato und können ein bißchen Erfahrungsberichtrn schreiben? Streame ja hobbymäßig recht gerne und da würde ich so ein Teil mir holen, überleg nur noch ob das Basis-Modell mit 15 Buttons oder die teure XL-Version mit 32 Buttons.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich musste erstmal googeln was das überhaupt ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich musste erstmal googeln was das überhaupt ist.



dasTeil hier (oder halt das kleine Basis-Modell, sieht genauso aus, nur halt mit weniger Tasten)
Die Icons kann man selbst machen, das auf dem Bild ist halt nur ein Beispiel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2020)

Also, ob Dir die kleine oder große Version reicht, das kannst ja nur Du selbst wissen. Ansonsten ist das doch an sich einfach nur eine Art Tastatur mit programmier- und beschriftbaren Tasten. Sofern es keine massenhaften negativen Meinungen gibt, sollte es einwandfrei funktionieren. Aber wie ich das verstehe, geht es ja gar nicht darum, da du ja nur noch wegen der Größe fragst.


----------



## LOX-TT (15. Dezember 2020)

Hab jetzt beim Euronics auf Nachfrage für knapp 120 statt 145 Euro ein 15er Modell (also das mittlere/"normale" bekommen, weil die Packung nicht mehr versiegelt bzw. geöffnet war, Inhalt war aber komplett. Denke das geht klar. Das XL Modell (Bild oben) ist schon etwas überproportioniert für reinen Hobby-Gebrauch.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2020)

Und was bringt es dir für Vorteile beim Streamen? Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Und was bringt es dir für Vorteile beim Streamen? Verstehe ich nicht so ganz.



Das ist was für eher "professionelles" Streamen, was also Influencer nutzen. Oder wir auf der Arbeit im Streaming-Studio. Die meisten nutzen es für Grafik-Einblendungen, Sounds, Clips, lösen Gewinnspiele etc. aus. 

Geht für kleinere Vorhaben natürlich genauso mit programmierbaren Makro-Buttons einer Tastatur, in einem professionellen Livestream ist so etwas aber wesentlich komfortabler, zumal die Buttons auch mit kleinen Grafiken und Text hinterlegt werden können. Da steht dann z.B. "Name Gast", "Einblendung Gewinnspiel", etc. Quasi die kleine, praktische Version eines Schaltpults im TV-Studio, das an irgendeinen Grafikserver angeklemmt ist.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2020)

Ja aber was macht das Ding? Also bei dem Preis muss es mir schon was bieten.
Shortcuts kann ich so legen, dafür brauch ich keine 150€ Extra Tastatur.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja aber was macht das Ding? Also bei dem Preis muss es mir schon was bieten.
> Shortcuts kann ich so legen, dafür brauch ich keine 150€ Extra Tastatur.



Wenn du es schaffst, beim Arbeiten, chatten, spielen usw. IMMER den richtigen Shortcut zu drücken bei einer Zahl von Shortcuts von 15-20 oder mehr, und zwar Shortcuts, die sich vielleicht auch alle paar Tage ändern, ohne dass auf der Taste zu sehen, wofür der da ist, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, dann hast du ein sehr gutes Gedächtnis und ein hohes Einprägungsvermögen.   Aber ansonsten erleichtert das eben die Arbeit, da man sich nicht alles merken muss, weil es dafür dann die Icons auf den Tasten gibt. Auf den normalen Tasten einer Tastatur steht ja auch zB Q, W, E, R und T, damit du SIEHST und Dir nicht merken musst, was die ersten fünf Tasten rechts von der Tab-Taste bedeuten. 

Vermutlich sind es auch nicht nur simple Shortcuts, sondern die Software des Teils erlaubt es, Dinge zu starten, für die man normalerweise zB ein Menü bei Twitch öffnen und ein Icon anklicken müsste. Es gibt ja nicht für alles auch Shortcuts.

Und nur falls du es nicht gesehen hast: Jede Taste ist ein kleines Display, du kannst also Icons per Software auf die Tasten legen. Da sind keine ausgedruckten Bildchen oder Aufkleber oder so. Daher kostet es eben nicht nur 40-50€ für die paar Tasten.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (15. Dezember 2020)

Und wie gesagt, große Streams mit Einblendungen. Nameplates verschiedener Moderatoren, Gäste, Info-Grafiken. Das kannst nicht mit einer Tastatur machen. Vor allem nicht mit der Übersicht durch Beschriftungen und ein aufgeräumtes, pragmatisches Layout. Und das Ding kommuniziert natürlich direkt mit Twitch bzw, einer zugeschnittenen Software mit Profilen für alle möglichen Arten von Streams. Das kannst mit einer Tastatur und anderer Software, die nicht darauf ausgelegt ist, nicht so schnell und einfach umsetzen.


----------



## Spassbremse (15. Dezember 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> *Jede Taste ist ein kleines Display, du kannst also Icons per Software auf die Tasten legen. Da sind keine ausgedruckten Bildchen oder Aufkleber oder so. Daher kostet es eben nicht nur 40-50€ für die paar Tasten.*



Und exakt DAS erklärt auch den vergleichsweise hohen Preis.


----------



## Batze (15. Dezember 2020)

Aso, alles klar. Hört sich gut an für Streamer.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2020)

So hab das Teil jetzt mal für YT und Twitch etwas konfiguriert, primär OBS-Shortcuts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (16. Dezember 2020)

Bekommst du jetzt mehr Zuschauer?


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Bekommst du jetzt mehr Zuschauer?



Das weiß ich noch nicht  wäre natürlich schön, hab bis jetzt noch nicht damit gestreamt, nur kurz getestet ob alles funktioniert.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (16. Dezember 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das weiß ich noch nicht  wäre natürlich schön



Hauptsache du hast Spaß


----------



## Herbboy (16. Dezember 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Bekommst du jetzt mehr Zuschauer?



Wenn du nun deswegen zuschaust, dann schon mal einer mehr


----------

